# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Per shqiptaret ne UK....

## gt2xf

Kisha nje pyetje e shpresoj qe pergjigja te jete e qarte jo me hjamendje:

A mundet nje shtetas skandinav te claim benefits ne jobcenter plus pa punuar fare, dhe te perfitoje deri sa te gjeje pune, nqs ka apo apo jo National Insurance Number?

Regards,
: - ))

----------


## Homza

> Kisha nje pyetje e shpresoj qe pergjigja te jete e qarte jo me hjamendje:
> 
> A mundet nje shtetas skandinav te claim benefits ne jobcenter plus pa punuar fare, dhe te perfitoje deri sa te gjeje pune, nqs ka apo apo jo Nationa Insurance Card?
> 
> Regards,
> : - ))



Po, Skandinavet vijne nga EU dhe qytetaret e EU trajtohen si edhe vet anglezet, po ashtu edhe me ndihma nga job seekers allowance.

----------


## gt2xf

Po kete e di, por a duhet te keshe punuar nje minimum kohe apo mund te claim right away, dhe per te claim benefits a duhet te keshe national incurance number patjeter, apo jo?

Sh. Faleminderit per pergjigjen...:- )




> Po, Skandinavet vijne nga EU dhe qytetaret e EU trajtohen si edhe vet anglezet, po ashtu edhe me ndihma nga job seekers allowance.

----------


## Homza

shko mer burr e shiko ne job centre, se kam kohe qe nuk merrem me kte punene  qe ne vitin 99 kur kam ardhe ne fillim ne UK,,,,,ama degjojq e edhe evropjanet e lindjes, lituanexz e rumun e te thash e me the marrin job seekers allowance...


nqs nuk ke numer insurance, e vejne ditlindjen tende si te atille gjer sa te marresh numrin e perhershem.

----------


## radhimjoti

ore babale sa te kesh krahet e tua lere benefitin. se na rropet nga taksat











*Kujdes fjalorin...... mod*

----------


## landi45

duhet qe personi te kete punuar nje vit ne angli pastj ka te drejte benefiti

----------

